# New to this site but not to gear at all



## Jumpmaster82 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello every body, this is my first post on this website forum. But I am not a newbie to the steroid world, I have been cycling on and off for well over a decade. I know quite alot about gear, but I don't know everything. If anybody has any questions I might be able to help with, please feel free to message me and I will share all the information I have to help. I look forward to seeing what this site has to offer.

Jumpmaster82,
Eat Clen, and Tren hard!


----------



## brazey (Feb 22, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 22, 2015)

OK you've been at it for a while. I've been at it for about 25 years on and off.  How do you plan to deal with hormones in your 50s..? the age I am at.Tell me what you think and then i will fill in what I think.


----------



## GOTGrowth (Feb 22, 2015)

Welcome if you have questions or need help create a thread you'll find what you need here.


----------



## Riles (Feb 22, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Series lab rep (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome 




















www.Serieslabs.com


----------

